# What Are You Watching Right Now?



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

I dig The Try Guys! They crack me up! This is their latest clip today. It is Halloween month after all. 
"DEATH BY TEXT"


----------



## alk27alk27

I just got done watching Carnival Row. It’s pretty good. 7/10. I especially liked the flashback episode.


----------



## Adamantoise

City On A Hill.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Molly Of Denali on PBS kids (no, i don't have crumbsnatchers). I'm working & there's NOTHING worth watching on TV. lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Mystery Science Theatre 3000. Season 3 Episode 19 'War of the Colossal Beast.'


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

MERLIN: Season 3 Episode 6 on Netflix


----------



## Adamantoise

Just watching association football - it's Oxford vs. Newcastle, and I sort of hoped Oxford would win, seeing as that's where I was born, but I don't think they're gonna make it. Oh well.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

Gay porn and Hentai monster porn on porn hub. LMBO! "I've run out of str8 porn.", as stand up comic Dave Attel remarked on Comedy Central once in 2007 or 2008. But yup, it's true for me. It bores me. ROFL! Either way, regardless of gender, I'm not getting any so I may as well watch someone who is.


----------



## Adamantoise

The Chase, presently. I love quiz shows.


----------



## ODFFA

Rewatching the BBC's Pride & Prejudice series


----------



## Barrett

Recently subscribed to CBS All Access to watch _Picard_, and since I'm there, I'm also watching _Star Trek: Discovery_ in between waiting for each episode of _Picard._


----------



## rockhound225

The Repair Shop on Netflix; basically the Great British Bake-off meets shop class.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Just finished watching season 3 of 'On My Block' on Netflix.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu

"Listening" to MERLIN Season 2, Episode 12 on Netflix & simultaneously watching According to Jim on reg network tv's LAFF channel.


----------



## ODFFA

Recently started watching Carnival Row and I'm absolutely blown away. Love everything about it, especially the symbolism.


----------



## op user

A re-run of a show in the early 90's. I don't know how many years covers an afternoon slot. However I am going to watch a film from a local legendary film company mainly for a scene where the leading stars fly a domestic leg on the then flag-carrier. 




It is somewhat sad to watch a movie for the airplanes...


----------



## Tempere

Finished Ozark. Dunno if I’m going to try Hunters or Undone next.


----------



## Adamantoise

Live At The Apollo.


----------



## John Smith

The finale season of _13 Reasons Why_.


----------



## JackCivelli

Wolf Cop lol

actually pretty good tbh


----------



## Adamantoise

Soccer. Lots....of soccer.


----------



## Dayeme35

Great show


----------



## MattB

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer 

Mrs. Claus is totally a feeder.


----------



## Barrett

Working my way through _The Expanse_; EXCELLENT Science-Fiction series. (Amazon Prime)
I'm currently 3 episodes into Season 4.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I found this funny stuff on youtube!


----------



## AuntHen

The Professor And The Madman.

Sean Penn's acting is soo good! Also nice to see Jennifer Ehle have a small role (Mr. Darcy agrees ).


----------



## Fuzzy

< - - YouTube Addict


----------



## MattB

Watching Joe Bob's Christmas show on Shudder. Almost makes me like Christmas. 

Almost.


----------



## penguin

Mean Girls.


----------



## MattB

An American Werewolf in London. One of three John Landis movies on my desert island list.


----------



## Jay78

Ford vs Ferrari


----------



## littlefairywren

Raised by Wolves.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ill Will Press - Amytiville Toaster (2004)


----------



## penguin

Doctor Who season 11 episode 2


----------



## Barrett

Flipping back and forth between a complete re-watch of _Mad About You_ and a first-time watch of _Schitt's Creek_.


----------



## Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo

THE KAGESTAR, a little bit of Japanese superhero nonsense from the 70’s.


----------



## Funtastic curves

So I just binge watched 

1. Selena: The Series 
2.The Queen's Gambit

Both were outstanding


----------



## littlefairywren

littlefairywren said:


> Raised by Wolves.


I really have no idea what I just watched lol.


----------



## MattB

Rick and Morty, the Anatomy Park episode.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I just finished "Love Beats Rhymes" on Netflix.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo said:


> THE KAGESTAR, a little bit of Japanese superhero nonsense from the 70’s.


I didn't knew about Kagestar, but thanks for the advice. It seems like I'm going to like It

I still love Japanese shows from the the 70s. Shows like Johnny Sokko, The Space Giants, Mighty Jack, Ultraman, Ultra Seven, and the rest of the family of ultras!

Kagestar looks much like Super Sentai, known here as The Mighty Morphin Power Rangers.

Again, thanks for sharing, @Twilley2ElectricBoogaloo!


----------



## AuntHen

Star Trek (2009)

I absolutely LOVE Chris Pine as young Kirk. I wrote JJ Abrams a few years ago to ask him to do a similar movie with a young Picard (not sure who should play him). He didn't respond... yet


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> Star Trek (2009)
> 
> I absolutely LOVE Chris Pine as young Kirk. I wrote JJ Abrams a few years ago to ask him to do a similar movie with a young Picard (not sure who should play him). He didn't respond... yet


I have the trilogy! I recommend you the third, Beyond. It's the best!


----------



## AuntHen

Colonial Warrior said:


> I have the trilogy! I recommend you the third, Beyond. It's the best!


Oh, I've seen them all! More than once 
This one is just on TV right now.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

AuntHen said:


> Oh, I've seen them all! More than once
> This one is just on TV right now.


The most favorite scene in the first movie is ironically the death of the officer Olson. He doesn't want to open the parachute in the time Kirk told him and he was suctioned by the laser drill. 

Olson has an appearance very like one of my friends, Wilson. My mother wants to shut me up every single time I mentioned his name in that scene!

Only have the trilogy by Abrams and a pack with the six movies by the original crew. All of them have the most wonderful music ever composed for science fiction movies.

Here is my favorite one from Beyond!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Oh no! Poor Wilson... pardon.... poor Olson!


----------



## MattB

When I can't find anything to watch, I turn on Rosemary's Baby. I never tire of it.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I have never seen George Lucas this way. It seems like he woke up that morning feeling the dark side of the force!

What he can do to me if I tell him Star Wars prequels suck!


----------



## Fuzzy

Robot Chicken - This Deal is getting worse all the time!


----------



## littlefairywren

Chubby racoons! They are so cute!


----------



## MattB

Monster Quest, the most monster-free show I've ever watched.

It's literally _sans-monstre!_


----------



## James1662

Just watched the San Antonio Spurs vs. the Houston Rockets.

(That's NBA basketball).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Just started season five of Breaking Bad on Netflix.


----------



## littlefairywren

Why Women Kill


----------



## Funtastic curves

I just finished watching 
"BECOMING"on Disney &
"The Last Dance" on Netflix


----------



## Fuzzy

Robot Chicken - Delicious Gummy Bears


----------



## MattB

Supernatural, finishing season 12. No spoilers.


----------



## littlefairywren

His Dark Materials S2


----------



## MattB

New season of Disenchantment!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ma Rainey's Black Bottom


----------



## fat hiker

Macbeth, the 2016 production from Stratford, with Ian Lake in the title role. The stage play was filmed as if it were a movie, and the result is extremely good! It's chilling to watch the hard cold ambition of Lady MacBeth, and the psychic disintegration of Macbeth as King - plus great fight scenes. Well worth watching on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Ncmomof4

90 day Fiance. I got stuck at the hospital one snowy night and it was running a marathon it sucked me in now I'm addicted.


----------



## MattB

I'm staring at my phone, as usual, but Saturday Night Fever is playing in the background.


----------



## littlefairywren

The Undoing (starting today)


----------



## Funtastic curves

I binge watched while working 

Sylvie's Love

One night in Miami 

LEGEND (a documentary on Sam Cooke)


----------



## Barrett

I watched Season 1 of _LA's Finest_ on Netflix over the weekend.
Jessica Alba and Gabrielle Union as two badass Robbery/Homicide detectives.

And then, last night, the pilot episode of _The Incredible Hulk_ (1977 -- Bill Bixby & Lou Ferrigno); one of my favorite TV series from back then.


----------



## Orchid




----------



## littlefairywren

The Little Death


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The Handmaid's Tale- Season three


----------



## Funtastic curves

The Banker


----------



## CPProp

"Torchwood"


----------



## littlefairywren

The Flight Attendant


----------



## MattB

Toast of London, again.


----------



## CPProp

Life on Mars


----------



## Funtastic curves

Mississippi Madame


----------



## Jay_cm

Rewatching Star Trek's The Next Generation.


----------



## littlefairywren

My sister and I are having a wee movie afternoon today. Like Water for Chocolate is on the menu.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Medical Detectives

again and again


----------



## AuntHen

I've been watching a lot of Japanese teenage type series


----------



## Rojodi

Clips from old time pornos LOL


----------



## mathfa

littlefairywren said:


> His Dark Materials S2



Was just coming here to post this! How are you liking the show?

Unfortunately I haven't been able to watch the final episode, Spectrum on-demand is buggy and lost it rip.


----------



## littlefairywren

mathfa said:


> Was just coming here to post this! How are you liking the show?
> 
> Unfortunately I haven't been able to watch the final episode, Spectrum on-demand is buggy and lost it rip.


Hey, mathfa!

I loved it, even more than the first season. Oh, you *must* see the final episode! It's really important. I'm hanging out for S3 now.


----------



## mathfa

littlefairywren said:


> Hey, mathfa!
> 
> I loved it, even more than the first season. Oh, you *must* see the final episode! It's really important. I'm hanging out for S3 now.


Ugh... might just pirate it at this point, Spectrum cable is the worst haha. 

I loved the books so much and am amazed to see how well they adapted them. Ruth Wilson is incredible as Coulter.


----------



## AuntHen

Silver Linings Playbook (for like the 10th time)


----------



## MattB

The Queen's Gambit


----------



## AuntHen

MattB said:


> The Queen's Gambit


I thought that was so good.


----------



## littlefairywren

Drive (for the music as much as everything else)


----------



## seavixen

Just finished Uncanny Counter (경이로운 소문 / Amazing Rumor/SoMun) on Netflix. It was super good! Totally want to check out the webtoon now. I'm not sure what I'm starting next.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Tom and Jerry


----------



## AuntHen

Andrew McCarthy compilation. I have had a crush on him forever and probably seen all his movies (especially 80s).


----------



## littlefairywren

Sense and Sensibility ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Avengers: Endgame


----------



## Funtastic curves

Coming to America 2


----------



## Funtastic curves

Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw


----------



## MattB

Tammy and the T-Rex. 

This is bad. Very bad.


----------



## AuntHen

The English Game.

You know, about REAL football ️


----------



## MattB

M-O-O-N that spells The Stand.


----------



## snoopymnky

The Flight Attendant


----------



## littlefairywren

Mercury Rising (again)


----------



## littlefairywren

Bancroft - S1 and S2


----------



## AuntHen

Star Trek TNG. Season 6 

I can't even count how many times I have rewatched this series since it's inception.


----------



## TheShannan

I just bingewatched The Real World Homecoming!! I want Season 2!


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

My life as a dog a swedish coming of age film from the middle 1980's


----------



## TheShannan

I'm bingewatching Jersey Shore again


----------



## Jay78

The Sopranos


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Arlington Road


----------



## willowmoon

Currently watching Crimson Tide, starring Denzel Washington and Gene Hackman. But I'm at work, so don't tell anybody ...


----------



## Orchid




----------



## AuntHen

Anime series... Demon Slayer.

It's really good and funny. The only thing I don't like (same problem with Attack on Titan), is the constant yelling from certain characters. 
Nezuko is so adorable I can't stand it. 

I look forward to the movie being released in the States.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Odds and Evens. (Pari e Dispari)









Odds and Evens (film) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org








My favourite quote here:
"Am I right, yes or yes?!"


----------



## TheShannan

Jay78 said:


> The Sopranos


To my parents that is THE show. They still discuss it to this day and it's been off the air for awhile


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> To my parents that is THE show. They still discuss it to this day and it's been off the air for awhile


I still love it!! Never gets old just like Star Wars


----------



## TheShannan

Sabrina, the Teenaged Witch......season 1, episode 1. I'm having TGIF vibes


----------



## Jay78

TheShannan said:


> Sabrina, the Teenaged Witch......season 1, episode 1. I'm having TGIF vibes ❤


Omg I miss those days!!


----------



## AuntHen

Bill Murray


----------



## Orchid




----------



## Joker

At the moment Ian Anderson and others on the 50th anniversary of Aqualung.


----------



## Orchid




----------



## abstracterika

Just finished the latest season of Castlevania on Netflix and I’m currently watching Mare of Easttown on HBO Max. Super excited for the return of Lucifer as well.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Orchid said:


>



@Orchid : i love this song...!

go to 8:15 
or 9:20 for a real nice plus size performances


----------



## Adamantoise

Mystery Science Theatre 3000, Episode 111.


----------



## AuntHen

Manifest on Netflix. Although it has non stop drama like a soap opera (in fact two of the dudes in it look, act and remind me of soap stars) I am actually really into it.


----------



## MattB

I love horror movies. I love bad horror movies.

Sometimes though, a movie is so bad it's good, then bad, then good, then finally...bad. 

I'm currently watching Rawhead Rex. (1986) Titular antagonist attached...


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I'm enjoying this video about Korean street food. This fried rice looks so tasty!


----------



## MattB

Beetlejuice 

I'm completely convinced the Maitlands didn't die by accident, but were in fact murdered by the pushy real estate agent. It was all a plot to sell their house. The failed attempt to convince them to sell at the beginning of the movie was the last straw! Measures needed to be taken. 

I think the real estate agent had gambling debts.


----------



## MattB

Otter videos on YouTube.

*I want an otter.*


----------



## Adamantoise

Just Cricket atm - Birmingham Phoenix vs. Oval Invincibles.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Freedom Writers on Netflix


----------



## Joker

Tennessee Titans losing to the lowly NY Jets.


----------



## Tempere

Bobs Burgers


----------



## Funtastic curves

I just completed ‘On our block’ season 4 and ‘Squid Games’ both in Netflix


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm nearly finished with Superman & Lois.

Impatiently awaiting the final season (3) of Lost in Space on Netflix. It is such a good show. Sad that Covid kind killed the buzz.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm nearly finished with Superman & Lois.

Impatiently awaiting the final season (3) of Lost in Space on Netflix. It is such a good show. Sad that Covid kind killed the buzz.


----------



## TheShannan

The Stand. I had no idea it was remade!


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> The Stand. I had no idea it was remade!


It was and with Whoopie Goldberg
.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Speaking of Woopie Goldberg, I was watching Star Trek: Generations.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Finally going to watch Game of Thrones! I'm currently in season 2.


----------



## TheShannan

My Baby's Daddy.... Back with Anthony Anderson was still big


----------



## TheShannan

MattB said:


> Beetlejuice
> 
> I'm completely convinced the Maitlands didn't die by accident, but were in fact murdered by the pushy real estate agent. It was all a plot to sell their house. The failed attempt to convince them to sell at the beginning of the movie was the last straw! Measures needed to be taken.
> 
> I think the real estate agent had gambling debts.



Another theory someone had was that the Deetz were actually the dead ones lol


----------



## TheShannan

I'm currently watching Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Star Trek: Insurrection


----------



## TheShannan

I just finished all 6 seasons of Mike and Molly on HBO Max!!


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

My life as a dog (A swedish coming of age movie, based in the 1950's)


----------



## TheShannan

I'm starting season 1 of The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> I'm starting season 1 of The Big Bang Theory


BAZINGA!


----------



## TheShannan

Joker said:


> BAZINGA!


I actually watched Young Sheldon first


----------



## BigElectricKat

Just started Season 7 of Game of Thrones!


----------



## TheShannan

Baggage, the Jerry Springer game show


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> Baggage, the Jerry Springer game show


Oh you went there.


----------



## TheShannan

Wife Swap!! Thanks, Hulu


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> Wife Swap!! Thanks, Hulu


Oh just make it stop.


----------



## TheShannan

Waitress!! RIP Adrienne Shelley ❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "The Survivors of Zalon" (1/15)

Cast:

Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself



Original Airdate: September 10, 1977
Network: CBS
Directed by: Jeffrey Hyden
Written by: Lynn Barker
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

The crew of Space Academy is making a research on a planet named Zalon which will explode in 48 hours.

Although a report from a probe made two years before stated that there is no life forms on Zalon, Adrian Pryce-Jones has managed to convince Commander Isaac Gampu that there is life right there.

Gampu and the cadets find a mysterious young boy with strange powers. They must deal to find a way to gain his trust to bring him to safe.


----------



## Joker

Colonial Warrior said:


> *TV Show: Space Academy*
> 
> Episode: "The Survivors of Zalon" (1/15)
> 
> Cast:
> 
> Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
> 
> Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
> 
> Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
> 
> Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
> 
> Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
> 
> Eric Greene as Loki
> 
> Peepo as Himself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Airdate: September 10, 1977
> 
> Network: CBS
> 
> Directed by: Jeffrey Hyden
> 
> Written by: Lynn Barker
> 
> Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
> 
> Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
> 
> Created by: Allen Ducovny
> 
> Presented by: Filmation
> 
> Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer
> 
> 
> The crew of Space Academy is making a research on a planet named Zalon which will explode in 48 hours.
> Although a report from a probe made two years before stated that there is no life forms on Zalon, Adrian Pryce-Jones has managed to convince Commander Isaac Gampu that there is life right there.
> Gampu and the cadets find a mysterious young boy with strange powers. They must deal to find a way to gain his trust to bring him to safe.



Sounds like something I may like.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Scooby Doo movie. I haven't watched it in forever and I still don't know why they never capitalized on creating Spooky Island.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Joker said:


> Sounds like something I may like.


Enjoy!


----------



## Funtastic curves

I just completed season 1&2 is ‘See’ on Apple TV.


----------



## TheShannan

The Olympics ❤❤


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "Castaways in Time and Space" (2/15)

Cast:

Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself



Original Airdate: September 17, 1977
Network: CBS
Directed by: Jeffrey Hyden
Written by: Samuel A. Peeples
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

While Commander Gampu and Cadet Laura Gentry were in a mission of investigating a black hole, the Seeker got trapped on its interior.

Laura uses her mental-link ability to communicate with her brother Chris to guide him to a mysterious planet behind the hole to the rescue.

The Blue Team also have to deal with the attitude of a newcomer, Cadet Paul Jerome.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Season 2 of ‘Hawaii Five0’


----------



## Pluviophile

Season 5 of Blindspot. Just loving it. It's my best watch this year till now.


----------



## FFAscinated

Daredevil - bingeing to get through it before Netflix pulls it Feb 28. ("bingeing" is a relative term for me: I can get through two episodes a night. woohoo!)
I'm a big MCU fan (not big enough to watch the Eternals) and my son got me dipping into the comics online, but I hadn't watched the Netflix Marvel shows, except for a few Jessica Jones episodes (a big favorite of my son's). But he mentioned Netflix would drop all its Marvel shows, and since Daredevil (and his antagonist) looks to be coming to the MCU, I thought I'd give it a watch. Took me a few episodes to get into it (LOTS of fisticuffs) but dayam, it is good.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Logan's Run (1977 TV series) on Tubi


----------



## Funtastic curves

King Richard on Amazon Prime


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "Hide and Seek" (3/15)

Cast:

Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself



Original Airdate: September 24, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Ted Pedersen and Martha Humphreys
Directed by: Jeffrey Hyden
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

During a patrol mission in the Seeker, cadets are surprised by an asteroid menace to Space Academy.

Commander Gampu and cadets Laura, Jerome and Loki with the help of Peepo have to find a way to bring back the rest of the crew of the academy after a mysterious vanishing.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

TV Show: Space Academy

Episode: "Countdown" (4/15)

Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star:
George Di Cenzo as Roarg



Original Airdate: October 1, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Tom Swale
Directed by: George Tyne
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

As cadets were assigned to clean up of the remains of a Vegan's armada starship, they have encountered with a crew member frozen in cryogenic suspension.

Cadets are facing a great danger and they have to convince Roarg that The Third Stellar War was over 200 years ago.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "There's No Place Like Home" (5/15)
Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star:
Larry Dobkin as Kane (Vicron in the credits)



Original Airdate: October 8, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Martin Roth
Directed by: George Tyne
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

A shape-shifter alien infiltrates the Academy.

Kane claims to be a inhabitant of the same home planet Loki belongs to and wants his help to steal a very dangerous chemical compound.

Loki faces an ethical dilemma.


----------



## fat hiker

Miss Fisher's Murder Mysteries, Season 1. 

Fabulous!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "The Rocks of Janus" (6/15)
Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself



Original Airdate: October 15, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Samuel A. Peeples
Directed by: George Tyne
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

A double-nucleus comet system is in collision course with the Space Academy.

A team of cadets has been sent to destroy it. For their surprise, they discovered that each of the cores possess human-like awareness and intelligence.

The Blue Team has to save not only the Academy, but one of the cores from the other.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "Monkey Business" (7/15)

Cast:

Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star: Arnold S. Soboloff as Professor Jasper Bolt



Original Airdate: October 22, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Marianne Monser (story) and Jack Paritz (teleplay)
Directed by: Jeffrey Hayden
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

While Professor Adrian experiments on telepathic communication with a chimpanzee named Jake, the Academy received a distress call from Alturos.

Cadet Tee Gar and Professor Bolt are in a dangerous situation. A team was sent to Specula to repair a mirror satellite.

To make the situation more complex, Loki and Jake get in to the Seeker as stowaways.


----------



## MattB

The Return of the Living Dead (1985)

One of the "greasiest" movies ever.


----------



## carib

Watching Oscar nominated films and shorts. I want to see what makes them award worthy. King Richard is excellent. Power of the Dog is interesting. The Dress is a good short.


----------



## Donna

Inkheart….an epic fantasy story and Brendan Fraser….


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "Planet of Fire" (9/15)

Cast:

Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star: Don Pedro Colley as Dramon



Original Airdate: November 5, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Susan Dworsky and Peter Packer
Directed by: Arthur H. Nadel
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

Just before leaving the Academy for taking a vacation, Tee Gar made demonstration of an experimental cryogenic freeze system.

All seemed to work perfectly, but after Cadet Soom left the Academy, fellow Cadets and Commander Gampu realized the system's chemical compound is unstable and very dangerous.

Accompanied by Cadet Loki and unaware of the system's danger, Cadet Soom decided to make another testings on a planetoid they presumed uninhibited.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "Life Begins at 300" (10/15)
Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star: Paula Wagner as Gina Corey



Original Airdate: November 12, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Jack Paritz
Directed by: Arthur H. Nadel
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

Commander Gampu had committed a mistake by sending a team of cadets on a mission to a planet with environmental conditions incapable to sustain human life.

After dealing with the arrogance of the young Cadet Corey, Gampu went into a crisis thinking he is too old to be in the command of the academy.

It's time for Commander Gampu to prove the worthiness of his experience.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "The Cheat" (11/15)
Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star: John Berwick as Cadet Matt Prentis



Original Airdate: November 19, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Robert Specht
Directed by: George Tyne
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

While Red Team's Cadet Matt Prentis is facing an investigation on the disregard of safety regulations, Commander Gampu sends him on a repair mission with his fellows from the Blue Team to Asteroid BX-3.

Prentis' arrogance and selfishness doesn't go in par with his skills at lasers and he has a hatred to Cadet Chris Gentry make the situation worse.

Can all of this will put the mission's success at stake?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

*TV Show: Space Academy*

Episode: "My Favorite Marcia" (12/15)

Cast:
Jonathan Harris as Commander Isaac Gampu
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Pamelyn Ferdin as Laura Gentry
Ric Carrot as Chris Gentry
Maggie Cooper as Adrian Pryce-Jones
Brian Tochi as Tee Gar Soom
Ty Henderson as Paul Jerome
Eric Greene as Loki
Peepo as Himself

Special guest star: Dena Dietrich as Marcia Giddings



Original Airdate: November 26, 1977
Network: CBS
Written by: Ted Pedersen and Martha Humphreys
Directed by: Jeffrey Hayden
Music by: Yvette Blais and Jeff Michael
Producer: Arthur H. Nadel
Created by: Allen Ducovny
Presented by: Filmation
Executive Producers: Norm Prescott and Lou Scheimer

A supernova is about to explode in a sector of the galaxy. Commander Gampu and a group of cadets are in surveillance mission in that area when they received a distress signal from a nearby planet.

It's no other than Marcia Giddings, a Commander Gampu's old flame in need for rescue.

A giant robot makes the rescue more difficult and the supernova will explode sooner than the researchers at the academy expected.


----------



## Funtastic curves

‘Only murders in the building’ on HULU


----------



## MattB

Finally up to date on Stranger Things.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Interceptor on Netflix


----------



## Donna

I  TCM. I just finished ‘Woman of the Year.’ It’s quintessential Katherine Hepburn and Spencer Tracy.


----------



## MattB

Last two episodes of Stranger Things 4.


----------



## svenm2112

Star Trek Strange New Worlds


----------



## svenm2112

Star Blazers AD2202


----------



## Donna

Ran across something called _10 Things You Don't Know About_ while flipping channels this morning...I'm not especially a rabid history fan, but how could I resist the male hotness that is Henry Rollins. He's aging like fine wine. The program is interesting, too. I've learned a few things.


----------



## Donna

Fell asleep early, so I’m wide awake way too early. When I can’t sleep, I turn to classic films, and they don’t get more classic than Hepburn & Tracy. 

This was the last scene Spencer Tracy ever filmed, and he died seventeen days after filming for _Guess Who’s Coming to Dinner_ wrapped up. Katherine Hepburn, his long time love* and the woman he loved the most, portrayed his wife. Hepburn is crying in this scene. The tears were unscripted and real. The love on both their faces is real. It was a different time, but still his message is so deeply resonating. 

*Spencer and Katherine never married, despite being together for twenty-six years, their affair ending with his 1967 death, but never married despite being open about their relationship. He was a devout Catholic and would not divorce his wife.


----------



## SSBHM

Donna said:


> Fell asleep early, so I’m wide awake way too early. When I can’t sleep, I turn to classic films, and they don’t get more classic than Hepburn & Tracy.
> 
> This was the last scene Spencer Tracy ever filmed, and he died seventeen days after filming for _Guess Who’s Coming to Dinner_ wrapped up. Katherine Hepburn, his long time love* and the woman he loved the most, portrayed his wife. Hepburn is crying in this scene. The tears were unscripted and real. The love on both their faces is real. It was a different time, but still his message is so deeply resonating.
> 
> *Spencer and Katherine never married, despite being together for twenty-six years, their affair ending with his 1967 death, but never married despite being open about their relationship. He was a devout Catholic and would not divorce his wife.



Thank you for posting that clip. It's pretty amazing. It's touching and I think very relevant to us all.


----------

